# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  أنـــا أهــنــيــــــك مـــن قــلبــــي قـــدرت إنــك تبكيني

## ابتسام

أنـــا أهــنــيــــــك مـــن قــلبــــــي قـــدرت إنــك تبكيني
وحــــق الله يالغـــــــالــــي أنــــا مـــن القــلـب هــنيتــك

كـــذا روحـي تعــــلـلها ولا لـــــــي مــن يــــواسـيــنــي
وأنــــا اللي بكل معـــــنى الحـــب والإحـــساس حبـيـتك

حـبــيــبي قـــول مـــا بـقــلــبك إذا زعــلان صـــافـــيني
تـــدري كــم أنــا أحـبـــك وتـــــــدري كم صــــافـيــتـك

أنـــا مقـــدر عــلى زعــلــك ولا إنـــك تجـــافــــيــــنــي
عســـاني ما تهنى لــــو أنـــــــــا في يـــــوم جــــافيتــك

أريدك مـــا تصــــــــــدقـــهم كـــل اللي حكـــــو فيــــني
عـــذول وفــيهـم الغيـــــــرة عشــان بعمري أنـا فــديتك

حــبـك ســـاكن بقــلبــــي ويجــــــري في شــــرايينــــي 
عـشـقــتـك يــوم ما شفتــك وخليل الروح سمـيـــــــتـــك

تـــدلل بس على روحي ولـــو تطلب نظــــر عــــــــيني
وحــق الـــواحد المعبــود معــــــــاه القلب أنـــا عطيتـك

ولــك عــهد الــوفا مني أقــضي عــنــــــــدك سنــيــــني
مطيع بكل مـــا تأمـــر ولـــو حـــارس علـــى بـــــــيتك

منــى نفــسي أنـــا شــــوفك ولـــو خـلسة بيكـــــــفينـــي
ملكــت الكـــون ســـاعــتهـا وتـاج الــراس خلــــــيتـــك

حـبيبي لا تـــعــذبــني تــــــراه البـــعـــد يــظــنــيــنـــي
ورجيــتك لا تحـسـسنــي أنــــا غلـطــان غــلـــــــيــتــك

نـــار العــشـــــق يــــا عمـــري تـــرى بالله تـكـــويــني
تشعل في وسط صــدري بــــــــــأول يـــــوم أنا ريتـــك

حبــيــبــي عــودلــي رجـــواك قــبــل مــوتي يــوا فيني
قــبــل لا تـنـطفـــي شمــعــة زمــان كـان مضــويـتــــك

مــلــيــك الــروح لا تــنــسى إذا مــا تــقــدر تجـــــــيني
تـذكـــر يـــا بعــد عـمــــري كــم أنـــــــــا تمــنــيــتـــك

وإذا جـــــالك خــبـــر مـــوتي أنا مــا أريــــــد تبكيـنــي
أنـــا مـــا أريــد أتـعـــذب عــشــان بيــــوم بكـيــــــتـــك

تـــرى لـــي بــس طــلب واحـــد أنـــت اللـي تـــواريني
تـلـبـسـني الكفــن بــأيــدك قــــبـــري تـلحـّـده بغـيــتـــك

ولـــــو تسمــح بــدل إســـمــي شــهــيـــد الحب سمينــي
وعــلـى قـبـــري زرع وردة دخـيــل الله تـــرجـــــيــتك

كــفـاية عـــروقــهــا جــنـبــي وســــط قـبـري تسلـِّينــي
وكـــل مـا تـشـم زهــرتـــها أنــــا بالعــرق شميـــتـــــك

ودوس القــبر بـــأقــدامــك ولـــوما تطـــالعــك عينــــي
تـــرد الـــروح فـي جســمي وأنــا بالطيـــف نــــاديتـــك

وتـــذكر قســـوتك عــندي وظــلمك يـــوم نــــا ســينــي
ولـــمـــا تلــعب بــقــلـبي شـــرى لــعــبــــة مـســليتـــك

وســـجــل فــي كتـــاب الــدهــر كل اللــــي جرى فينـي
عــســاه الـدهــر يـنـصـفـــني وأنــت بعــــد يــاريـتــــك 


أعجبتني وحبيت أنقلها لكـــــم

تقبلـــــــوا خالص أحترامـــي /

ابتسام

----------


## نور الولاية

خاطرة تستحق بجدااااره التميز..
الف شكر على كل كلمة خطها قلبك قبل قلمك..
وكانت رسالة علقتها انامل كرمك على جدران منتدانا..
دمت مبدعا دووووما..
اختكم الم الفراق

----------


## حسيني الهوى

أتبكين على حزني أم لذاتك ِ تبكين

فؤادي مذ عرفك ِ حتى نبضهُ حزين

أحتاج إلى عزاء ٍ وإلى مأتم ٍ

يامن بقساوة طبعك ِ جئتي تُهنين

قد عشتُ مع طيفكم أهات ليالي

يا ليتك ِ يوماً لذاك الاسى تسمعين

طويت صفحة الماضي بقلب ٍ موجع ٍ

 صفحة ٌ كانت معي سنيناً وسنين

قد خرجتُ منها بقلب ٍ يملؤه ٌ الشجى

ولكن المهم عرفتي كيف تُبكين

********************************************

ابتسام

رائع ما خطه ُ قلمكم هنا

جميل ما كتبتم

تقبلوا مروري وتعليقي

تحياتي لكم

----------


## ابتسام

ألم الفراق
&
حسيني الهوى

مشكوورين أخواني على مروركـــم الرائــــــــــع في 

صفحتي المتواضعه والله لايحرمنا من طلتكــــــم البهيه

أختـــكـم /

ابتسام

----------

